# Any luck after Laparoscopy??



## erikaducote

I am going to have a laparoscopy done august 30th, for Cysts, check for endo, remove a mass on ovary (may need to remove left ovary) and scar tissue. Has anyone had luck getting pregnant after laparoscopy? How long?


----------



## RKW

Hello, yes me! 
I had my lap,dye and Hysroscopy done 12 weeks ago and I'm now 7 weeks pregnant :0).
I had no symptoms but had unexplained infertility. I had a large cyst on my left ovary removed and then the tubes flushed, and my cervix widened. I ovulated 3 days later and were unable to do the deed as I was too sore, my period was then 10 days late that cycle which apparently is to be expected after the trauma of surgery. The next month (when I got my bfp) I was using ovulation sticks and they never gave a positive which I again wasn't too surprised about as I know it can be a few cycles before you get back to normal. However my period was late and here I am! 
I'm so pleased I had the operation. I'm glad I asked for the Hysroscopy at the same time as I wa unaware I had a tight cervix! It was a longer recovery than I thought, the gas does take a week to leave your belly and it can be quite uncomfortable, so be prepared to be off colour for a fair few days. I had told work I would be off for 2 days and I ended up having a week off work. 

Good luck and hope to see you here in first trimester soon :0)


----------



## erikaducote

Awesome. That is so good to hear.. Im nervous about the surgery. I dont want to loose my ovary, but if i do then ill be fine.. Im really worried about the trapped gas and being sore. How was that for you? 

Tight cervix? I didnt even know that was something they could fix, i will have to talk to my doctor about that. I hope i get a BFP soon as we have been tring for over 2 years now. 

Im so happy for you, congrats! Maybe we can be buddies, hopefully i get a BFP soon and we can share our pregnancy stories =)

i do have a lot more against me than you. I have PCOS. the dr found a mass on my ovary last week and wants to get that out soon...Im full of cysts that she is going to take out and she is going to look for endo not sure if i have it or not.


----------



## RKW

Yes the tight cervix was a new one to me also! I have never had a problem with cervical smear tests, but he said widening it can help the sperm get there. 
Yes the gas was very sore, I was up for three nights in a row crying trying to get to sleep, I think you need to write off that month for TTC and take all the possible pain killers you can to get the pain gone. 
I know it might seem bad, but they can get so much done in one operation while you are there, and for me it was so worth it as my cyst was causing hormonal problems apparently which were preventing conception. 
Would love to be buddies :0)
All the luck in the world!


----------



## BabyAitchison

Me!! I had a lap and had endometriosis lasered off on the 21st dec and got my bfp on the 27th jan!! good luck xx


----------



## erikaducote

This makes me so happy ladies. Now i cant wait until surgery. I hope i am as lucky as you all.. 

RKW.. I will friend request you. 

Also i heard if you sleep in a recliner it helps with the gas pains. So my husband and i are going to look at them this weekend. 

I think it may be possible for me to conceive on the same cycle. My surgery is August 30th. If i get my cycle on the 2nd like i am supposed to then i should be all healed up by the time ovulation comes, but i am trying not to get my hopes up for that.. 

but oh man ladies yall made my day.. Now i have to get through these 2 weeks until surgery date.. 

How did the surgery help your pain? im hoping some of my back cramps will go away if it is caused by endo.. wishful thinking though im sure!!


----------



## britgirl82

I had a laparoscopy and then a mid-line laparotomy (cut from bikini line up to tummy button) last year for ovarian cancer. 

I knew I was fertile before (I had my daughter in 2010), but having a laparoscopy and a much more invasive operation didn't affect anything negatively: I fell pregnant the first month I was allowed to try :)

Don't worry: you'll be fine.


----------



## Cetarari

Are they going to drill your ovaries? I had a lap and dye and drilling, it didn't get us our BFP but we had my PCOS and hubby's lazy sperm to contend with! I know I ovulated after the procedure and I know I wasn't ovulating for a month or two before (scans and blood test) so we at least had the chance to get preggo when there was no chance before. Fx'd it does the trick for you!


----------



## erikaducote

I dont believe they are doing any drilling. I think she is just going to take out as many cysts as she can. 
I never ovulate on my own, im sure sometime i do, but my periods are so irregular from the PCOS i get them like anywhere from 3-8 months apart. so im sure when surgery is done i will go back on clomid for ovulation. Im just hoping i get my miracle soon!


----------



## mrswemyss

I am bummed to find out today that my Dr wants to do a lap. He said we can try insemination first but if the endo is bad it will be a waste, plus my deductable starts over soon... Did you all have insemination after your surgery? My fertility Dr thinks I lose too much sperm and on my lost coital test he saw none... Has anyone had this test as well?


----------



## Janers

I had a lap to remove endo in November 2011, and I got my first ever BFP on April 15! 

We had been trying to get pregnant since June 2010.


----------



## RKW

I didn't have insemination afterwards, but conceived naturally, I think the widening of te cervix helped with this, and my husbands reasonable sperm count. 
I'm now a bit nervous about the strength of the cervix now during pregnancy, so hoping they will pop a stitch in at 16 weeks, but maybe it's not an issue. Who knows! 

Masses of good luck with getting you bfp's, xxx


----------



## Cetarari

Are they doing cervix length checks RKW? We had a late loss due to a clot and it took 2 days of contractions for my cervix to dilate, but this time they're scanning me for cervical length anyway. Had the 1st yesterday (16/5) and it was over 5cm and tightly closed. Only took 2 large glasses if water (full bladder) and 2 minutes scanning.

Also, yes, we supposed to have IUI after the lap and dye (it was done just to check tubes were clear) but DH's swimmers weren't suitable on the day and we ended up going for ICSI. This pregnancy is our miracle though, after our loss we were waiting to go back for a frozen embryo cycle and I got a :bfp: the day I was due to pick up meds to start them after AF.


----------



## plastikpony

I had a Lap on 15 March, where they found and lazered off endometriosis all over my ovaries. I was ovulating every month, but because of the endo the eggs weren't getting to where they needed to go. After the lap I did three cycles of clomid, which didn't work at all. My theory is that it thinned my lining too much for anything to implant, as my periods were super light while I was on it. Our first month after clomid we got our :bfp: which was a total suprise as we didn't really dtd at the right times, but hey! Here I am, 7 weeks preggo! Praying for a sticky bean!

Good luck to you! The recovery from the lap for me was hard, I was VERY sore and sorry for myself, but I've heard lots of ladies say their recovery was easy. Hope its easy for you!!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Janers said:


> I had a lap to remove endo in November 2011, and I got my first ever BFP on April 15!
> 
> We had been trying to get pregnant since June 2010.

That's good to hear, we've been trying a year and he things his sperm isn't going where it should so thinks insemination is necessary and that if I have this surgery it will fix my problem also ... 
Were they positive you had endo? He told me there's no way to know till surgery unless it is really bad


----------



## RKW

Hi, yes I will be hoping for nhs cervix checks but I'm also having a series of private scans and will book one in for a cervix length check, I've done a bit of research and it looks like it could be a good idea.


----------



## erikaducote

I am so excited to have my surgery now.. It cant come fast enough.. I will keep everyone updated when i have it. Thanks so much for all the positive feedback! =)


----------



## BabyAitchison

I had quite bad pain but not really at time of period, a few episodes caused me to be hospitalised it was that bad but luckily it had never stopped my fertility. I was sore after and quite sick for a few days, Christmas time! But as I fell literally within a few weeks it can't have been that bad or I wouldn't have dtd lol piece of advice that always worked first time every time is after you have get a pillow under your bum, legs in the air and do not move!! Wishing you buckets of luck x x


----------



## mrswemyss

I had mine done Fri, needless to say I'm in pain!! I had stage two endo they cleared out... praying it done the trick. Anyone have any info about endo & infertility killing sperm? I go back for check up in two weeks


----------



## mrswemyss

erikaducote said:


> I am so excited to have my surgery now.. It cant come fast enough.. I will keep everyone updated when i have it. Thanks so much for all the positive feedback! =)

How'd it go?


----------



## erikaducote

mrswemyss said:


> I had mine done Fri, needless to say I'm in pain!! I had stage two endo they cleared out... praying it done the trick. Anyone have any info about endo & infertility killing sperm? I go back for check up in two weeks

Sorry you are in pain. I hope it gets better for you soon.. I was due to have my surgery on Thursday the 30th. However, Hurricane Isaac interuppted the schedule so now i need to reschedule. I will know next week when it will be. What was your experience?


----------



## mrswemyss

My throat is super sore from the tube, I was very nauseous after surgery and where they put air in me my chest is hurting badly... today my incisions are super painful and it hurts to move around a lot. I'm on restrictions for two weeks.... I'm praying the pain subsides soon, thy gave me meds to help... glad they were able to remove it, I pray I am able to conceive naturally this month if not we do iui.


----------



## ellieb31

I had bad endo for years and multiple surgeries to remove it. I was told there was a high chance I couldnt have children. In 2009 we decided to start trying but my endo got more and more painful so we couldn't have sex anymore. I had two more ops to clear it up and got pregnant with DD the second month after the last op (we didn't try the first month because I needed to recover). DD was born in March last year. 

This time round I got pregnant the first month of properly trying! 

Good luck ladies! I spent five years believing I couldn't have children and all that heartache was for nothing! I hope you both heal quickly (it really varies depending on how much work they do) and get your lovely :bfp: soon.


----------



## erikaducote

I cant wait to have my surgery and start trying again. Also to hopefully not be in so much pain. Im nervous about the tubes in my throat, but im sure i will be able to get over that. Just hoping that they are able to fix the problem and we are able to conceive.
Keeping my fingers crossed. Also keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope you get your BFP also. Goodluck!


----------



## erikaducote

hello ladies. 
I finally had my Laparoscopy. The mass ended up being a dermoid tumor. It took over my left ovary. The dr removed the tumor and the ovary. She hopes that getting the tumor out of there will make my other ovary start to do its job. I HOPE SO!!! Also NO endo at ALL.. Thank god for that! Also both tubes are open and ready for dh little guys to travel up! ;) 

Any questions, just let me know! Thanks for everyones help..

Also. IF any one has had BFPs since their surgery please let me know.. Im looking for tips and pointers! =)


----------



## Piper84

I had a lap and dye for unexplained infertility in July 2010 and first BFP after two (irregular) cycles in October 2010. I was worried that if we wanted more kids I'd have to go back and have another lap and dye but here we are two years later pregnant again..!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Erika I had Lap D&C with drilling August 16 2012 and just got my BFP last week! so on my 2nd cycle after! Good luck!


----------



## afj786

Hey guys, i had a question is Laparoscopy and Ovarian drilling the same? I had my Laparoscopy on Oct 3rd 2012, recovered within 2-3 days but now its Nov. 6th and i haven't gotten my period. I spoke with my Dr. and she said to wait the week out, if it doesn't come then take a pregnancy test and see. Is it possible to get pregnant that fast after the surgery?


----------



## erikaducote

Hi there. I'm pretty sure you can get pregnant that fast, but I have heard that the lap messes with your cycle also. I had my lap done on October 1, 2012. I got my first real period on October 30, 2012. So I would just listen to the dr and see what's going on. You could be prego tho. Good luck!


----------



## afj786

@erikaducote Thanks for the positive remarks, i was really freaked out. I hope i am pregnant since we have been ttc for 2 years now. will keep y'all updated!


----------



## afj786

Just wanted to update everyone! my doctors appt. went well and i am 2 weeks pregnant!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congrats.. I had a Lap end of aug. Didn't conceive that cycle but conceived cycle after. They didn't find anything at the time. Hope u get your bfp soon. We had been ttc-ing since dec 11 xx


----------

